# Διαζύγιο από τη λογική;



## Alexandra (Apr 25, 2008)

Αν μπείτε στην ιστοσελίδα του Skai για να βρείτε το πρόγραμμα της τηλεόρασης, θα δείτε κάτι ιδιόρρυθμο - έως παλαβό: 






Δηλαδή, το πρόγραμμα της Παρασκευής ξεκινάει από την ημερολογιακή έναρξη της νέας ημέρας, τα μεσάνυχτα της Πέμπτης, και φυσικά τελειώνει στα μεσάνυχτα. Αν θέλετε π.χ. θέλετε να μάθετε τι θα δείτε απόψε στην τηλεόρασή σας μετά τα μεσάνυχτα, πρέπει να κοιτάξετε το πρόγραμμα της επόμενης μέρας, του Σαββάτου. Θέλατε να δείτε ένα επεισόδιο της Ρώμης *"Μεγάλη Παρασκευή στις 00:15"*, όπως γράφει δίπλα; Χάσατε. Είχε προβληθεί χτες το βράδυ. 

Δεν ξέρω ποιος εγκέφαλος το σκέφτηκε αυτό, και πόσο δύσκολο είναι να καταλάβει ότι υπάρχει κάποια λογική στο γεγονός ότι τα άλλα κανάλια βάζουν το πρόγραμμά τους να ξεκινάει από τις 6 το πρωί. Επίσης, αν και είναι θεωρητικά σωστό ότι στα μεσάνυχτα και 1 λεπτό δεν είναι πια Μεγάλη Πέμπτη, αλλά Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, όλοι μας έχουμε συνηθίσει να ονομάζουμε νύχτα Πέμπτης όλες τις ώρες μέχρι τα ξημερώματα της Παρασκευής, και δεν χωρίζουμε τη νύχτα σε Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2008)

Εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται απόλυτα λογική αυτή η σύμβαση (το να συμβαδίζει, δηλαδή, το 24ωρο της τηλεόρασης με οποιαδήποτε άλλη θεώρηση σχετικά με το 24ωρο), σε σύγκριση με την αυθαίρετη υιοθέτηση ότι το τηλεοπτικό 24ωρο αρχίζει στις 05:00 ή κάποια άλλη ώρα (κι εκεί ξεκινά η κολοκυθιά: "γιατί στις πέντε κι όχι στις έξι, γιατί στις έξι κι όχι στις τέσσερις;"). Βρίσκομαι σε πλήρη συμφωνία με το Σκάι, και τους συγχαίρω που επέλεξαν να συγκρουστούν με το επ' αυτού παράλογο κατεστημένο των άλλων καναλιών. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2008)

Μωρέ, καλά έκαναν και συγκρούστηκαν, αλλά είναι λίγο παράλογο ν' ανοίγεις την εφημερίδα σου για να δεις το πρόγραμμα της τηλεόρασης και να σε πληροφορεί _τι θα μπορούσες να δεις_ στις δύο την προηγούμενη νύχτα, που μάλλον θα κοιμόσουν. Επίσης, να θέλεις να πληροφορηθείς για την εκπομπή που θα δεις πέντε λεπτά μετά τα μεσάνυχτα και να πρέπει να περιμένεις την αυριανή εφημερίδα για να το μάθεις, μάλλον κατόπιν εορτής, τι λες;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2008)

Όπως μου φαίνεται απόλυτα λογικό στις μεταμεσονύκτιες ειδήσεις να μιλούνε για τον καιρό "σήμερα" (ενώ λ.χ. στις ειδήσεις των έντεκα έλεγαν για τον καιρό "αύριο"), έτσι κι αυτό εδώ με το πρόγραμμα. Για το οποίο (πρόγραμμα), άλλωστε, εγώ ενημερώνομαι απ' τους ιστοτόπους των τηλεοπτικών σταθμών, κι όχι από εφημερίδες (κι εκείνες διαδικτυακά τις διαβάζω) ή από τηλεοπτικά περιοδικά. Το εάν οι υπεύθυνοι των εφημερίδων δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να κάνουν την απλή προσαρμογή ανάλογα με την ώρα κυκλοφορίας τους (αλλά κι εκείνο πώς να το ορίσουν, με το πότε κυκλοφορεί το φύλλο τους στο Σύνταγμα ή στην Πράμαντα; ), τότε το πρόβλημα είναι του αρμόδιου συντάκτη, εραστή της άκριτης κοπιπάστας, κι όχι του σταθμού.


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 29, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Το εάν οι υπεύθυνοι των εφημερίδων δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να κάνουν την απλή προσαρμογή ανάλογα με την ώρα κυκλοφορίας τους (αλλά κι εκείνο πώς να το ορίσουν, με το πότε κυκλοφορεί το φύλλο τους στο Σύνταγμα ή στην Πράμαντα; ), τότε το πρόβλημα είναι του αρμόδιου συντάκτη, εραστή της άκριτης κοπιπάστας, κι όχι του σταθμού.



Είναι "η Πράμαντα" ή "τα Πράμαντα"; (από φίλους Ηπειρώτες έχω ακούσει το δεύτερο)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Είναι "η Πράμαντα" ή "τα Πράμαντα"; (από φίλους Ηπειρώτες έχω ακούσει το δεύτερο)


Αμφότερα..


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2008)

Καλημέρα σας. Τη λογική αυτού του σπασίματος θα τη δεχόμουν μόνο σε σχολικά ημερολόγια: το ημερολόγιο να ακολουθεί τη σύμβαση Ιανουάριος—Δεκέμβριος, αλλά να έχει περιεχόμενο που αφορά το ακαδημαϊκό έτος Σεπτέμβριο—Αύγουστο. (Με μοναδική σκοπιμότητα της πρώτης επιλογής το να πουλάει ο εκδότης δύο αντί για ένα.)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2008)

Για το πόσοι τηλεθεατές ενημερώνονται για το πρόγραμμα των τηλεοπτικών σταθμών από το Διαδίκτυο και όχι από εφημερίδα ή περιοδικό, ας σκεφτούμε ότι είμαστε στην Ελλάδα. 
Αλλά κι εγώ ενημερώνομαι από το Διαδίκτυο. Θεωρείται ενημέρωση, λοιπόν, να μου λέει το κανάλι στην ιστοσελίδα του (όχι κανένας τεμπέλης δημοσιογράφος του copy-paste) ότι θα δω μια ταινία στις 00.15 της Παρασκευής, εννοώντας 15 λεπτά μετά τα μεσάνυχτα της Πέμπτης; Καλώς ή κακώς, κάποια πράγματα έχουν δεδομένη σημασία στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα, δεν αλλάζουν χωρίς συγκεκριμένο λόγο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2008)

Ιδού πάντως το πρόγραμμα της τηλεόρασης του BBC για τους κατοίκους της Βρετανίας. (Πω πω, ακόμα παίζονται οι Eastenders...)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2008)

Πες τα, βρε παιδί μου! Η λογική λέει ότι η μέρα μας ξεκινάει το πρωί, όχι τα μεσάνυχτα. Κι όταν λέμε "το πρωί της Τρίτης" εννοούμε την ώρα που ανοίγουμε τα μάτια μας για να πάμε στη δουλειά μας, όχι τις μικρές ώρες που είμαστε ακόμα στις αγκάλες του Μορφέα (που τον θυμήθηκα πάλι αυτόν...) Μα ακόμα κι αυτοί που έχουν κάνει τη νύχτα μέρα και κοιμούνται μετά το χάραμα, πάλι δεν αλλάζουν αυτό που ονομάζουμε καινούργια μέρα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2008)

Αρνούμαι να προσδιορίζουν άλλοι το πώς και πότε ξεκινά η μέρα κι η νύχτα μου! Η μόνη δεκτή σύμβαση είναι η τεχνοκρατική.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Πες τα, βρε παιδί μου! Η λογική λέει ότι η μέρα μας ξεκινάει το πρωί, όχι τα μεσάνυχτα. Κι όταν λέμε "το πρωί της Τρίτης" εννοούμε την ώρα που ανοίγουμε τα μάτια μας για να πάμε στη δουλειά μας, όχι τις μικρές ώρες που είμαστε ακόμα στις αγκάλες του Μορφέα (που τον θυμήθηκα πάλι αυτόν...) Μα ακόμα κι αυτοί που έχουν κάνει τη νύχτα μέρα και κοιμούνται μετά το χάραμα, πάλι δεν αλλάζουν αυτό που ονομάζουμε καινούργια μέρα.


Τότε να απαιτήσετε στις μεταμεσονύκτιες ειδήσεις να μη χρησιμοποιείται το "σήμερα" για να δηλώσει τη μέρα που δεν έχει ακόμη χαράξει.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2008)

Μου θυμίσατε το πρόβλημα που έχουμε ο γιος μου κι εγώ, όταν συναντιόμαστε στην κουζίνα, γύρω στις έξι το πρωί, λίγο πριν πάμε για ύπνο, έξω να χαράζει και να ακούγονται τα πρώτα κοκόρια, κι εμείς να μην ξέρουμε τι να ευχηθούμε ο ένας στον άλλο, καλημέρα ή καληνύχτα (έχουμε καταλήξει στο «Καλόν ύπνο»).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> [...] κι εμείς να μην ξέρουμε τι να ευχηθούμε ο ένας στον άλλο, καλημέρα ή καληνύχτα...


Ούτως ή άλλως, το "καληνύχτα" προϋποθέτει ότι πρόκειται για νυχτερινή ώρα ΚΑΙ ακολουθεί ύπνος (ενώ σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, λέγεται το "καλό βράδυ") - ενώ αν ακολουθεί ύπνος (λ.χ. σιέστα) σε άλλη ώρα της ημέρας, υπάρχει το "καλή ξεκούραση". :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 29, 2008)

Από μια άποψη έχουμε μια διαφορά "καναπεδοπατάτας" - "ποντικοπατάτας" ως προς την ενημέρωση. 
Προσωπικά είμαι με τη λογική (των τηλεοπτικών περιοδικών και των αναγνωστών τους, εννοώ). :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 30, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Αρνούμαι να προσδιορίζουν άλλοι το πώς και πότε ξεκινά η μέρα κι η νύχτα μου! Η μόνη δεκτή σύμβαση είναι η τεχνοκρατική.



Κακώς ταλαιπωρείστε. Το πρόβλημα έχει λυθεί από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων: μέρα είναι το διάστημα ανάμεσα σε δύο ύπνους που θεωρούμε νυχτερινούς. (Π.χ., πέφτω για ύπνο στις εννέα το βράδυ, ξυπνώ στις έξι το πρωί, τσακίζω μια σιέστα 15:00-17:00 και ξανακοιμάμαι για βράδυ στις έντεκα: η μέρα μου είναι 06:00-23:00) Παρεμφερώς υπολογίζουμε το εικοσιτετράωρό μας.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2008)

Καλώς τον Κόμη!
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Κι αφού πάνω από το 90% των ανθρώπων (να μην πω το 99%) κοιμάται τη νύχτα, είναι απόλυτα λογική η δομή του προγράμματος του BBC, γι' αυτό την ακολουθούν όλα τα ΜΜΕ (πλην του Σκάι) και στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2008)

Καλημέρα σας. Από το πρόγραμμα της τηλεόρασης άλλωστε προέκυψε και η έκφραση «κάνει τη νύχτα μέρα».


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2008)

Να 'ναι καλά τούτο το νήμα, γιατί με πυκνό κι απλό τρόπο καταδεικνύει για ποιο λόγο οι τεχνοκράτες νιώθουν τόσο μόνοι (και χάνουν και τις αγαπημένες τους εκπομπές στην τηλεόραση).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2008)

Οι τεχνοκράτες μπορεί να νιώθουν πολύ μόνοι, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα βλέπουν το πρόγραμμα του Σκάι. Για τα άλλα κανάλια δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ, οπότε ελπίζω να μην έχουν πολλές αγαπημένες εκπομπές σε άλλα κανάλια.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2008)

Ναι, ένας εγώ κι ένας ο θρυλικός Φιδέμπορας (καλή του ώρα) βλέπουμε ανελλιπώς Σκάι. 
ΥΓ Αν δεν ακούτε τη ραδιο-φονική Ελληνοφρένεια, μην ψάχνεστε άδικα, δεν θα το πιάσετε.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2008)

Την ακούω φανατικά!


----------



## anna (May 2, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Είναι "η Πράμαντα" ή "τα Πράμαντα"; (από φίλους Ηπειρώτες έχω ακούσει το δεύτερο)



Φίλη Ηπειρώτισσα υποστηρίζει ότι δεν έχει ακούσει ποτέ της "η Πράμαντα".


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2008)

anna said:


> Φίλη Ηπειρώτισσα υποστηρίζει ότι δεν έχει ακούσει ποτέ της "η Πράμαντα".



Και φίλη εγκυκλοπαίδεια (ο Πάπυρος) δέχεται μόνο «τα Πράμαντα».


----------



## Count Baltar (May 2, 2008)

Φίλος κοντοχωριανός των Πραμάντων (μουά, λε βουργκαρελιότ) δεν τα έχει ακούσει ποτέ σε θηλυκό.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2008)

Αχ, αχ, από τότε που μας προέκυψε (όψιμα...) η ιστορία με τα Σκόπια, σα να 'χουμε ένα πρόβλημα με όποιον θέλει να αυτοπροσδιορίζεται όπως επιθυμεί (περί Πραμάντων πραγματείας το ανάγνωσμα). Στο σύνδεσμο που σας παρέθεσα στο #6, ομιλεί ο ίδιος ο Δήμος Πραμάντων:



> _
> Τα Πράμαντα *ή η Πράμαντα, όπως συνηθίζεται να λέγεται*, ονομαστό μαστοροχώρι με πολλές κτηνοτροφικές οικογένειες, η μεγαλύτερη σε πληθυσμό κοινότητα των Δυτικών Τζουμέρκων με 1500 κατοίκους κατά την απογραφή του 1991.
> 
> *ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ*
> ...


----------



## stathis (May 2, 2008)

Μήπως, όμως, μόνο ο Δήμος χρησιμοποιεί το θηλυκό; Κάτι σαν το απαίσιο Γουδή, δηλαδή.

Πάντως, αυτά τα obscure τοπωνύμια σε -α είναι πολύ μπερδευτικά ως προς το γένος. Πριν από χρόνια, πήγαινα σε έναν φίλο μου στην Έδεσσα. Κάποια στιγμή με παίρνει τηλέφωνο. "Έλα, πού είσαι;". "Κοντεύω, τώρα πέρασα *τα* Σκύδρα", απαντάω. "*Τη* Σκύδρα, βλάκα Αθηναίε με τα Σπάτα σας!", ήρθε ο κόλαφος.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2008)

Ωχού, δεν το βάζετε κάτω με τίποτα - κι εγώ από ντόπιους το 'χα ακούσει το θηλυκό, όταν είχα επισκεφτεί το εν λόγω μέρος! :)

(Εγώ έτσι την έπαθα με τα Αρφαρά Μεσσηνίας, τα οποία την πρώτη φορά που τα 'δα τα αποκάλεσα "η Αρφάρα" και με πήρε και με σήκωσε! Τουλάχιστον, όμως, δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με το Πήδημα - πέρα, φυσικά, απ' το φυσιολογικό ψυχοπλάκωμα στην έξοδο του χωριού, όπου η -μάλλον πιο πολυφωτογραφημένη στην Ελλάδα- πινακίδα μού υπενθύμιζε ότι "πήδημα τέλος"...)


----------



## stathis (May 2, 2008)

Μάιστα... Και ποιο είναι το θέμα του νήματος είπαμε;


(Φαντάζομαι ότι το καλοκαίρι θα κάνεις τα μπάνια σου στης Γριάς το πήδημα.)


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2008)

stathis said:


> Πάντως, αυτά τα obscure τοπωνύμια σε -α είναι πολύ μπερδευτικά ως προς το γένος.


Πράγματι, τόσο που μπερδεύεται και ο κύριος Ζώνιος. Πουθενά δεν λέει «της Πράμαντας». Ο δήμος διατηρεί τη λόγια μορφή του, «των Πραμάντων».


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2008)

Άλλωστε οι δήμοι έχουν εν γένει μία εμμονή με τις γενικές πληθυντικού: Δήμος Αθηναίων, Λεβαδέων, Στυραίων, Ταμιναίων, Χαλκιδέων, Λαμιέων, Κερκυραίων, Καλυμνίων, Τρικκαίων, κλπ. :)


----------



## kapa18 (May 2, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Άλλωστε οι δήμοι έχουν εν γένει μία εμμονή με τις γενικές πληθυντικού: Δήμος Αθηναίων, Λεβαδέων, Στυραίων, Ταμιναίων, Χαλκιδέων, Λαμιέων, Κερκυραίων, Καλυμνίων, Τρικκαίων, κλπ. :)



Νομίζω ότι είναι δήμος "Ταμυνέων" (έχω φίλους και στο Αλιβέρι!)


----------



## stathis (May 2, 2008)

Η kapa πάει παντού.
Προτείνω να μετονομαστεί το παρόν νήμα σε "Διαζύγιο από το topic" και να γίνει sticky. Διαφορετικά, να κλειδωθεί όσο είναι καιρός, πριν εκπνεύσει ο ασθενής.


----------



## kapa18 (May 2, 2008)

stathis said:


> Η kapa πάει παντού.
> Προτείνω να μετονομαστεί το παρόν νήμα σε "Διαζύγιο από το topic" και να γίνει sticky. Διαφορετικά, να κλειδωθεί όσο είναι καιρός, πριν εκπνεύσει ο ασθενής.



Είμαστε στο playground. Δεν υπάρχει on και off topic εδώ. 
(μα να μιλάς κι εσύ για off topic που μόνο έδρα στο πανεπιστήμιο δεν έχεις πάρει για την αποδόμηση!)


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Νομίζω ότι είναι δήμος "Ταμυνέων" (έχω φίλους και στο Αλιβέρι!)


Δήμος Ταμιναίων (αν και το "Ταμυνέων" δίνει επίσης ευρήματα)



stathis said:


> Προτείνω να μετονομαστεί το παρόν νήμα σε "Διαζύγιο από το topic" και να γίνει sticky. Διαφορετικά, να κλειδωθεί όσο είναι καιρός, πριν εκπνεύσει ο ασθενής.


Ο τίτλος είναι "Αποδομήσας εις Κύριον".


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2008)

Για να λυθεί κι αυτό:
Οι τύποι στην αρχαία γραμματεία: *Ταμύναι *και *Τάμυνα*.
_Το εθνικόν Ταμυνεύς και θηλυκόν Ταμυνηίς εξ αυτού. Λέγεται και Ταμυναίος._ (σύμφωνα με τα _Εθνικά_ του Στέφανου του Βυζάντιου)
Προς τιμήν του Απόλλωνα γιόρταζαν τα Ταμύνεια ή *Ταμύναια*.

Πηγές: Πάπυρος, Δρανδάκης, TLG
Γκουγκλιά.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2008)

Το Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών, Δημόσιας Διοίκησης & Αποκέντρωσης τον αναφέρει ως Δήμο "Ταμιναίων" το 2000 (Αποτελέσματα Εθνικών Εκλογών 2000) και ως Δήμο "Ταμυνέων" το 2004 (Αποτελέσματα Εθνικών Εκλογών 2004). Δήμο "Ταμυνέων" τον αναφέρει ο ΟΤΕ στο www.whitepages.gr. Την απόλυτα σολομώντεια λύση προσφέρει και πάλι το ΥΠ.ΕΣ.Δ.Δ.Α, το οποίο στη σελίδα των ΚΕΠ αναφέρει το Δήμο "Ταμιναίων", ο οποίος εξυπηρετεί τον Καποδιστριακό Δήμο "Ταμυνέων" (α ρε σχιζοφρένεια που φέρνει το εργοστάσιο της ΔΕΗ ): ΔΗΜΟΣ ΤΑΜΙΝΑΙΩΝ Ν. ΕΥΒΟΙΑΣ. (Δήμο "Ταμιναίων" τον λένε και στην Περιφέρεια, όπως δείχνει ο σύνδεσμος που παρέθεσα πριν.) Δήμο "Ταμυναίων" δεν το αναφέρει *κανένας* επίσημος φορέας - αλλά ας μην απογοητευόμαστε, μέχρι τις επόμενες εκλογές μπορεί να τους έχει πείσει ο Νίκος να το αλλάξουν και πάλι. 

ΥΓ Εάν η Λεξιλογία καλύπτει τα έξοδα κίνησης, να πεταχτώ ως το Αλιβέρι να δω από πρώτο χέρι πώς το ορθογραφούνε το όνομά τους οι άνθρωποι. Και να τους βάλουμε και φιτίλια τώρα που 'ρχεται ο Καποδίστριας ΙΙ. :)


----------



## kapa18 (May 5, 2008)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Εάν η Λεξιλογία καλύπτει τα έξοδα κίνησης, να πεταχτώ ως το Αλιβέρι να δω από πρώτο χέρι πώς το ορθογραφούνε το όνομά τους οι άνθρωποι. Και να τους βάλουμε και φιτίλια τώρα που 'ρχεται ο Καποδίστριας ΙΙ. :)



Τστστσ...μας κοστίζεις πολύ! Άσε θα πεταχτώ εγώ μέσα στο μήνα έτσι κι αλλιώς οπότε θα τα μάθω από πρώτο χέρι. :-D


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για να λυθεί κι αυτό:
> Οι τύποι στην αρχαία γραμματεία: *Ταμύναι *και *Τάμυνα*.
> _Το εθνικόν Ταμυνεύς και θηλυκόν Ταμυνηίς εξ αυτού. Λέγεται και Ταμυναίος._ (σύμφωνα με τα _Εθνικά_ του Στέφανου του Βυζάντιου)
> Προς τιμήν του Απόλλωνα γιόρταζαν τα Ταμύνεια ή *Ταμύναια*.
> ...



Σωστά. Και για την ιστορία:

*Δ. Ταμινέων Ν. Ευβοίας*
ΦΕΚ 103Β - 12/09/1896
Ο Δήμος προήλθε από τη μετονομασία του Δήμου Διστύων
*Δ. Ταμιναίων Ν. Ευβοίας*
ΦΕΚ 244Α - 04/12/1997
Σύσταση του Δήμου με την απόσπαση του οικισμού Αλιβέρι από το Δήμο Αλιβερίου και τον ορισμό του ως έδρα του Δήμου
*Δ. Ταμυνέων Ν. Ευβοίας*
ΦΕΚ 181Α - 07/08/2001
Ο Δήμος προήλθε από τη διόρθωση του ονόματος του Δήμου Ταμιναίων


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 28, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται απόλυτα λογική αυτή η σύμβαση (το να συμβαδίζει, δηλαδή, το 24ωρο της τηλεόρασης με οποιαδήποτε άλλη θεώρηση σχετικά με το 24ωρο), σε σύγκριση με την αυθαίρετη υιοθέτηση ότι το τηλεοπτικό 24ωρο αρχίζει στις 05:00 ή κάποια άλλη ώρα (κι εκεί ξεκινά η κολοκυθιά: "γιατί στις πέντε κι όχι στις έξι, γιατί στις έξι κι όχι στις τέσσερις;"). Βρίσκομαι σε πλήρη συμφωνία με το Σκάι, και τους συγχαίρω που επέλεξαν να συγκρουστούν με το επ' αυτού παράλογο κατεστημένο των άλλων καναλιών. :)



Αυτή δεν είναι σύμβαση της τηλεόρασης αλλά της καθημερινότητάς μας. Τυπικά ο πολύς κόσμος θεωρεί ότι η μέρα ξεκινάει στις 6. Πολλά πράγματα ξεκινάνε στις 6 το πρωί. Κοινωνικά έχει λογική, αφού χωρίζουμε την μέρα με βάση το δωδεκαδικό σύστημα. Η 6η πρωινή είναι η μέση ώρα ανάμεσα σε μεσάνυχτα και μεσημέρι. Ο πολύς κόσμος λέει "θα σε δω αύριο" ακόμη κι αν χαιρετιέται μετά τα μεσάνυχτα και γενικά αναφέρεται σε πράγματα που θα γίνουν την ίδια ημερολογιακή ημέρα ως "αύριο".

Αλλά ακόμη κι αν μείνουμε στην τηλεόραση, το νέο πρόγραμμα ξεκινάει συνήθως στις 6. Τα πρώτα νέα της ημέρας, οι πρώτες πρωινές εκπομπές (που αυτοχαρακτηρίζονται άλλωστε σαν πρώτες εκπομπές της ημέρας).

Καλώς ή κακώς ο κόσμος διαχωρίζει τις ημέρες με βάση τον ύπνο του. Και μπορεί να μην ξυπνάνε όλοι στις έξι, αλλά οι περισσότεροι δέχονται τυπικά ότι τότε αρχίζει η μέρα. Ειδικά στην Ελλάδα που η μέση ώρα που χαράζει είναι 6:30 (civil twilight).

Ξέρω ότι είναι παλιά η δημοσίευση, αλλά ήθελα να το σχολιάσω.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 29, 2012)

Αφού το ξέθαψες, να πω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου: 

Η μέρα πρέπει να ξεκινάει με το ξημέρωμα, και η πρωτοχρονιά να μετατεθεί τη μέρα που ανοίγουν τα σχολεία.

Καλή η τετράγωνη λογική για τους αστρονόμους, αλλά όχι για το πρόγραμμα ζωής των ανθρώπων - είτε τηλεοπτικό είτε σχολικό.
Όποιος θέλει να είναι σούπερ ψείρας, ας γράφει "πρόγραμμα πέμπτης-παρασκευής" κι ας βάζει τα αντίστοιχα.

Και μια που το αγγίξαμε το θέμα, καιρός δεν είναι να αλλάξει το ημερολόγιο ώστε να πέφτει η πρώτη κάθε μήνα πάντοτε Δευτέρα, να απαλλαγούμε από αυτήν την ιστορία του "τι μέρα πέφτει φέτος η γιορτή μου"; Δεκαετίες τώρα συζητιέται και θάβεται. Ξανάγινε φέτος μια σχετική πρόταση, να δούμε τι τύχει θα έχει.

Μπορούμε να κάνουμε τους μήνες 28 ημερών, και τις μέρες που περσεύουν να τις χώσουμε όλες στο τέλος του έτους, χωρίς μήνα. Μην πω ότι οι μήνες μπορούν μια χαρά να καταργηθούν τελείως και να έχουμε μόνο εβδομάδες με αρίθμηση - π.χ. η 1-13-12 θα είναι η 1η μέρα της 13ης εβδομάδας του 2012. Και φυσικά να ξαναρχίσουν να μετρούν τα έτη από το ένα, την ημέρα έναρξης ισχύος του νέου ημερολογίου.

Επιτρέπεται η αποδόμηση, δεν είπαμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2012)

Υπάρχει και το ημερολόγιο (31-30-30) Χ 4 = 364 + μια «παγκόσμια ημέρα» + μια δίσεκτη, όπου πάλι ξέρεις τι μέρα γεννήθηκες κλπ κλπ.

Αν είναι να καταργήσεις τις ημέρες και να μετράς 1-13-12 τι νόημα έχουν οι μήνες 28 ημερών; Απλώς ένα έτος 365 ημερών φτάνει. Γεννήθηκα την 123η μέρα του 2525.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 23, 2017)

Zazula said:


> Άλλωστε οι δήμοι έχουν εν γένει μία εμμονή με τις γενικές πληθυντικού: Δήμος Αθηναίων, Λεβαδέων, Στυραίων, Ταμιναίων, Χαλκιδέων, Λαμιέων, Κερκυραίων, Καλυμνίων, Τρικκαίων, κλπ. :)



Λέτε αυτό να φταίει που βρίσκω στο διαδίκτυο τριπλά ευρήματα «Χαλκιδέος» απ' ό,τι «Χαλκιδαίος»; Το βρήκα κάπου με έψιλον, έκανα μια γρήγορη έρευνα για να δω τι γίνεται και έμεινα άφωνος. Κάπου πρέπει να μπλέχτηκε ο Χαλκιδεύς με τον Χαλκιδαίο, και το βασικό σημείο επαφής μοιάζει να είναι η γενική πληθυντικού.

Έδιτ: Το θέμα συζητήθηκε και στα σχόλια ανάρτησης του Σαραντάκου· η καλύτερη ανάλυση είναι αυτή.


----------

